# my car/ demo car



## IP Racing (Feb 2, 2005)

hi people , some might of seen this in the traders forum under 'innovate performance', but i thought i would post it here too.

more work is being done , but will be back on the road very soon.  

this is my personal car which is also used as are demo car for the company, hope you like. opinions please  

































































dean


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the demo car. Looks well presented. Any engine info?

Cya O!


----------



## IP Racing (Feb 2, 2005)

MAKE n MODEL
Nissan Skyline r33 gtr v-spec 

ENGINE
2.6 twin turbo
Running on jun pistons
Lightened and balanced crank and rods 
New bearings
Jun rod bolts
Jun cranks bolts
Jun baffle
Jun oil pump 
Jun cams (264 duration, 9.8m lift)
Race ported head.
Jun head bolts
2 t67 greedy turbos with external wastegates 
greedy blow off valve
De-cat pipe 
custom down pipe and external wastegate pipes out the front side skirt
Blitz nur spec exhaust 
custom manifold
Hks 1.2 gasket
Nismo gaskets the rest 
Hks plugs 
Blitz intercooler
Innovate performance oil cooler kit 
Greddy catch tank 
100mm hks entry air filters
Hks intercooler half piping kit 
Samco water pipe kit 
Braided hoses where possible 
150bhp direct port nitrous system 
Jun ultra light weight flywheel
Exceddy single plate clutch (do for now) 
Haltech E11v2 engine management

BODYWORK n SUSPENSION
Full genuine jun body kit
Top secret carbon bonnett
Blitz racing coilovers 

WHEELS n BRAKES
Blitz 19 by 10 techno speeds z1 wheels
Dunlop super sport tyres 
Standard brakes with uprated padgid pads


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Thought I recognised this


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks real good mate.Top job.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Beautiful car.  :smokin: But with that much power a full brake kit upgrade would be necessary, no?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice 3dr behind it on the one pic too :smokin:

Tons of pics of it here too...
http://www.trackphoto.co.uk/car.php?DIR=20041204_Goo_Eas_web/A10COS&PAGE=1
http://www.trackphoto.co.uk/car.php?DIR=20041204_Goo_Eas_web/A10COS&PAGE=2
http://www.trackphoto.co.uk/car.php?DIR=20041204_Goo_Eas_web/A10COS&PAGE=3
http://www.trackphoto.co.uk/car.php?DIR=20041204_Goo_Eas_web/A10COS&PAGE=4

I know the car, im jus trying to think who it belongs to


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

awesome  
very nice, aint many looking like that around my end


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Me likey...very muchly.
T


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW!! 

Looks awesome, spec list aint bad either!!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

very nice :smokin:


----------



## IP Racing (Feb 2, 2005)

cheers you guys for the comments, it does need a brake upgrade ......

will get round too it when funds are better :smokin: 

the rs 500 in the back is my old mans, he uses it as a sprints and hillclimbs car, he has his first meeting tomorrow at north weald.was rolling roaded on friday with 531bhp at the flywheel


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

spray it lemon yellowlol


----------



## IP Racing (Feb 2, 2005)

petey said:


> spray it lemon yellowlol


Dont think the wheels would look right.


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats a real nice example of a mint and modified skyline. If only my wallet was slightly bigger... :smokin:


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Looks good, but where are the turbos  (I thought t67's were top mounted normally as they are pretty big...)


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

IP Racing said:


> the rs 500 in the back is my old mans, he uses it as a sprints and hillclimbs car, he has his first meeting tomorrow at north weald.was rolling roaded on friday with 531bhp at the flywheel


Lovely Skyline.

I used to watch a lot of sprints at Goodwood in the early 90's. There were three cars that always looked really really fast at the end of the start/finish straight. A Computervision 6R4, John Churchleys Chevy V8 Mk2 Escort thundersaloon and your dads RS500. Lovely car. :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I really like the hood on the 33. The wing looks
really intimidating.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

polarbearit said:


> Looks good, but where are the turbos  (I thought t67's were top mounted normally as they are pretty big...)


I was wondering the same.


----------



## IP Racing (Feb 2, 2005)

the engine shot is an old one with the standard turbos on.

the t67's are top mounted and are on the car but missing a few things at the mo(ie, oil feed pipes etc), so no pics have been taken as of yet.

the car will be at donny north if any one is going so you will see the car in the flesh with the turbos all completed.

mambastu- in the early 90's was his years in sprints, he practically won every championship overall in 93 and 94 apart from the car and car conversions championship(only his class). but goodwood has always been his favourite track and was very fast round it.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

IP Racing said:


> Dont think the wheels would look right.



spray them too


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

incredible car


----------



## IP Racing (Feb 2, 2005)

here are some more pics of the car at donny over the weekend.

hope you like people.

http://www.undergroundstyling.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5328


----------

